# Ariens Platinum 30 - Disappointed



## Ziggy

I had owned an Allis-Chalmers blower for over 30 years. Thought it was time to replace it. I purchased a new Ariens Platinum 30 for the 2017 Wisconsin snow season. The quality of new blowers is far less than i expected. As other reviews noted, my first issue was the design of the light. If you turn the chute to the right, your light is blocked. The cable/spring mechanism to adjust chute angle, and the actual chute turning handle are definitely more clumsy, and prone to sticking than the old worm gear of yester years. Then with less than a dozen days of snow throwing, the welds broke that hold the blower assembly to the motor unit. I have seen other posts mentioning the poor robotic welds. I have include pics of the broken weld, and spot welds on the side that didn't break. I had really expected more from the Ariens name.


----------



## Blackink

Where's the pictures?


----------



## RIT333

The dealer should fix it for free.


----------



## drmerdp

Ziggy said:


> I had owned an Allis-Chalmers blower for over 30 years. Thought it was time to replace it. I purchased a new Ariens Platinum 30 for the 2017 Wisconsin snow season. The quality of new blowers is far less than i expected. As other reviews noted, my first issue was the design of the light. If you turn the chute to the right, your light is blocked. The cable/spring mechanism to adjust chute angle, and the actual chute turning handle are definitely more clumsy, and prone to sticking than the old worm gear of yester years. Then with less than a dozen days of snow throwing, the welds broke that hold the blower assembly to the motor unit. I have seen other posts mentioning the poor robotic welds. I have include pics of the broken weld, and spot welds on the side that didn't break. I had really expected more from the Ariens name.


Looks like the picture never posted.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Ziggy

Hopefully the dealer takes care of it with a replacement. When you're paying that kind of money for a name brand it is disappointing. :sad2:


----------



## Kies2

I guess any brand can have problems even the highly recommended ariens


----------



## Huntergreen

Ziggy, has this been resolved ?


----------



## CO Snow

That was Ziggy’s one and only post from 2 years ago. I don’t think you will get a reply.


----------

